# Turkey Talk



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

anyone gettin ready for some fine TINE spring gobbler hunting


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

yep im ready cant wait


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's on my huntin wish list. NEVER reall been turkey hunting. I have been with guys and watched but never actually took a bird. I think I would love it.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> That's on my huntin wish list. NEVER reall been turkey hunting. I have been with guys and watched but never actually took a bird. I think I would love it.


If you do doit you better have really understanding wife and Boss you think fishing is addictive turkey hunting is ten time worse i am kinda glad its only a cpuple weeks long or id be in some deep chit


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*well*

I love to hunt and fish. Boss Dogg likes to fish as well but she leaves the huntin thing to me. In my neck of the woods back in the day I was hunting from October to December. I did alot of bird hunting, quail, pheasant and a little duck. Did the BP and shot gun when it came to deer season. THEN I learned about bow huntin. Haven't done that yet but I do have a great bow. Sadly just about ALL the good huntin ground I hunted is gone. Ya know, the progress must progress kinda thing. Which really sucks.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I used to turkey hunt all the time about 10 years ago, but got out of it due to lack of places to go within easy driving distance. Most states in this area only allow turkey hunting until noon and it just did not make sense to drive 3 or more hours to hunt for half a day. In the last year a bunch of new opportunities have opened up for me and I'm really looking forward to getting back into it. I just acquired access to 100 acres of prime turkey ground in PA. I am also joining a lease in WV that is loaded with birds. I also belong to a club with lots of good turkey ground on the Eastern Shore. With any luck I'll pull hat trick....birds in 3 states.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

not sure how familier you are with the E shore but i remenber about 7 or 8 years ago there repopulated wild turkeys in cape charles and now 45 min north of there were my parents live there are more birds then you can shake a stick at there coming back really really good thanks to all the effort from us the NWTF and game depts


----------

